# Can't get a job because of how anxious i always am



## Ashlyn

I'm 19 and still don't have any genuine work experience which is making finding a job extremely difficult. I had a job a long time ago but quit after just a couple of shifts so i can't even add that to my resume because of how bad it looks. I wish i had of just kept that job, even though it made my anxiety almost unbearable, because i've just made it so much harder for myself now. I feel like i'm avoiding finding a job because i know how horrible i'll feel once i'm dealing with customers on a daily basis again. I've been told of a local fast food shop that's hiring and the for past week i've been telling myself that i'll go in and hand in my resume there but i can't even bring myself to do it. The worst part is that i'm almost certain i would get this job because they are really short on staff and i know you don't really need much or any past experience to work in fast food. I don't know, i know i need to do this but i freak out every time and then i tell myself that i'll just do it tomorrow. How do i get out of this habit? I've been avoiding anything that makes me anxious for so long now and i really want this to stop. If anyone has any kind of advice, or if you've been in a similar place and managed to overcome it, i'd really appreciate your help


----------



## SelfExploring

I get anxious thinking about finding a job because I start to say to myself what if this person or that person says something about how awkward I could be sometimes. The last job I had was in April of this year and I had my ups and downs there. When my co workers found out that I was socially awkward I felt they started to isolate me out of conversations. If I could snap out of my social anxiety and just look for a job without the feeling of becoming anxious I would be happy. Start slowly doing those things that make you anxious. Even if its going for that interview.


----------



## rubyruby

If your sa is so bad that you cannot hold ,down a job you should see a doctor.

You may have to be put on medication.

The only other alternative would be to find a job in which you have little or nothing to do with the public.


----------

